
'PUBG' developer plans three month sprint to 'fix the game' - dtien
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/08/pubg-developer-three-month-fix-game/
======
dtien
As a developer and business owner, there are some interesting lessons to be
gleaned from this story:

1) long time incumbent has its lunch eaten by exciting new product

2) publicizing a release date to hold the product and team to a fixed time
window ( no slips.. or at least the public backlash on it would be fairly loud
)

3) yet, incumbent has a passionate and die hard fan base(users) and supporters
that want to see it succeed even in the face of a better(?) product. lots of
good will built up here, but will it be enough to see it through this 'fix
everything sprint'

interesting to see where this goes. Fortnite certainly seems to have won all
the attention and glamour as the new kid on the block, and seems pretty
solidly entrenched now. They might not be entirely the same game, but there's
no question they're often compared and contrasted heavily. It couldn't have
felt great for the PUBG team when Fortnite's battle royale mode launched and
exploded. Good luck to the team on trying to retake the market!

~~~
modzu
while they obviously have a lot in common i think fortnite is a game for a
younger audience while pubg is better suited to die hard FPS players

------
modzu
aka, now that the crate and key system has been built (=revenue) we can get
back to the game!

